

Microsoft and its OEMs stick to an outdated tablet strategy - seminatore
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9239753/Microsoft_and_its_OEMs_stick_to_an_outdated_tablet_strategy

======
greenlakejake
Almost everyone in my company either has a desktop with two screens or a
laptop with a external screen. At any given time we'll have some or all of
Outlook/Word/Excel/IE/other local progs open. We couldn't manage this on a
10.8 inch screen.

